# Erreur lors du telechargement du kit voiceover(shuffle)



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour , lorsque je telecharge le kit voiceover pour ipod shuffle (je coche activer voiceover) , itunes marque qu'une erreur s'est produite (1701).
J'ai testé plusieurs fois mais à chaque fois , même erreur.
J'ai restauré l'ipod , même problème.


Quelqu'un a une solution ?

Merci par avance .


----------

